# What Amps.............



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

..........Are you guys currently using in your sytem ?

I'm using a Parasound HCA3500 . It is a beast and sounds great with my LS6's.

I'll try to post a pic here soon.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Tortured Monkey said:


> ..........Are you guys currently using in your sytem ?
> 
> I'm using a Parasound HCA3500 . It is a beast and sounds great with my LS6's.
> 
> I'll try to post a pic here soon.


Tripath TA2024 amp... about 1/40th the power of the Parasound. :biglaugh:


----------



## bmf795 (Jan 26, 2011)

The Outlaw 770 powers my system.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

dweekie said:


> Tripath TA2024 amp... about 1/40th the power of the Parasound. :biglaugh:



But with a name like that it has got to sound good .:huge:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

bmf795 said:


> The Outlaw 770 powers my system.


Is that a 7 channel amp ?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Tortured Monkey said:


> Is that a 7 channel amp ?


Yup! http://outlawaudio.com/products/7700.html


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

Tortured Monkey said:


> But with a name like that it has got to sound good .:huge:


If you think that name sounds good, you should hear my Spud. 2W of tube muscle :jiggy: I don't go around showing off my Spud to just anybody..... :eyebrows:

And I guess I can't forget to mention the Gizmo Monoblocks powering my desktop speakers right now either...


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Emotiva LPA-1, 2x BPA-1 and a Behringer EP2500 for the subs.


----------



## bmf795 (Jan 26, 2011)

skeeter99 said:


> Yup! http://outlawaudio.com/products/7700.html


That's the new amp with xlr outputs. I have the original. It has the ugly green power light that has lightened over the years. It powers my 850's, 200 and 300's and currently I have the other two channels running my OD100's out by the pool. It is good but I haven't ever had another amp to compare with it.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Outlaw 7100 - 7 channel amp


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

bmf795 said:


> That's the new amp with xlr outputs. I have the original. It has the ugly green power light that has lightened over the years. It powers my 850's, 200 and 300's and currently I have the other two channels running my OD100's out by the pool. It is good but I haven't ever had another amp to compare with it.


Ahh got ya. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle :ufo:


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

Parasound JC-1s for the mains, Wyred4Sound 500 watt for everything else.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Virtue Two integrated as power amp for the left and right channels and Outlaw 7100 for remaining three channels. The Virtue Two is so good that I will be replacing remaining three channels with a pair of Virtue Ones. I did give the x-amp a shot but there was no competition.

Strata Mini/ref 100/ref 1
AV-1RS under construction


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

TooManyToys said:


> Parasound JC-1s for the mains, Wyred4Sound 500 watt for everything else.


_Niiiice.._


I've got an antique: McIntosh MC-2200 from 1979


----------



## jvgillow (Sep 14, 2006)

Currently:

3 x Audiosource Amp300
2 x Audiosource Amp200 (haven't arrived yet)


----------



## shadowlight (Mar 3, 2007)

TooManyToys said:


> Parasound JC-1s for the mains, Wyred4Sound 500 watt for everything else.


How do you like the Wyred4Sound with the Ref3?

I am using Acurus A250 with the LS6 and want to try some tubes next on the cheap :nervous:


----------



## toddbagwell (Dec 21, 2007)

Above 80 hz - 5 outlaw m200 monoblocks
Below 80 hz - 4 behringer ep2500 bridged:rock:

Todd


----------



## TooManyToys (Jun 2, 2008)

They are pretty good. It's a seven channel amp, so I'm only using 5 of the channels since I haven't kicked the JC-1s out of bed.


----------



## myaudiocd (Mar 5, 2008)

LPA-1 for the 7.1 Rocket HT and Meitner MTR101 monoblocks for the 2ch LS6 rig. 
Lovin' the Meitners.


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

LPA-1 in Rockets based 5.1 HT
Also X-Amp (av123) mono-blocks


----------



## hectic1 (May 2, 2008)

I'm using 14 Duracell Ultra 9V's for each LS6!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

hectic1 said:


> I'm using 14 Duracell Ultra 9V's for each LS6!


Do you have them wired in series or parallel?

:goodvibes:


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm using Acurus A250 for mains and A200x3 for center and rears.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

cedman1 said:


> I'm using Acurus A250 for mains and A200x3 for center and rears.


How do you like the A200x3? I've seen a number of people use them and they can be had for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## imported_cedman1 (Apr 11, 2008)

*I really like Aragon/Acurus*



skeeter99 said:


> How do you like the A200x3? I've seen a number of people use them and they can be had for a pretty reasonable price.


I really like the Acurus line, too bad it was killed with the sale to Klipsch. Has never given any indication of a problem. Simple layout and easy to clean, no need for a fan because of the huge heatsinks that line its sides. 

The sound quality is hard for me to put in words, what I did notice though is with all the headroom and current this has I no longer needed to use the loudness button on the gear i had at the time when listening at low volume.

If you can get one snatch it up. I cannot wait to get my mini's connected to these, I hear I'm in for some great listening.


----------



## corndog71 (Jan 28, 2009)

In the living room I have the Outlaw 1070.

In my reference rig I use a Bryston B60P.

Sometimes I also use a Dynaco ST70.

I have one Dynaco Mark IV but still need to build the 2nd one.

One of these days I want either a pair of X-Amp or Outlaw m-2200 monoblocks


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

cedman1 said:


> I really like the Acurus line, too bad it was killed with the sale to Klipsch. Has never given any indication of a problem. Simple layout and easy to clean, no need for a fan because of the huge heatsinks that line its sides.
> 
> The sound quality is hard for me to put in words, what I did notice though is with all the headroom and current this has I no longer needed to use the loudness button on the gear i had at the time when listening at low volume.
> 
> If you can get one snatch it up. I cannot wait to get my mini's connected to these, I hear I'm in for some great listening.


Cool, let me know when you hook up the Mini's to it. I'm running Mini's/Voce for my front 3 so I'm very interested in your thoughts on it!


----------



## TJEli (Nov 10, 2008)

Another LPA-1 here. :rock:

-Eli


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I have an Emotiva MPS-1 and a Parasound A23. But I'm lusting something better....


----------

